# Why is "Search Flood" enabled?



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2010)

It really annoys me, I try and search something up and then realized I mistyped and then I have to wait 60 seconds, it isn't a big problem, I was just wondering why it is enabled?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 28, 2010)

It helps keeps down spam, for one.

Nothing wrong with being patient for 60 seconds.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> It helps keeps down spam, for one.
> 
> Nothing wrong with being patient for 60 seconds.


yeah nothing wrong with waiting, how does it keep spam down, wouldn't that be a post filter: 1 post per 60 seconds or something like that.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 28, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the search function is pretty heavy on the server I guess.
Since it's a SELECT function, that searches LOTS of tables.
Imagine searching for "DS". That would give a fuckload of results.

So if someone would want to break GBAtemp, they could use the search function for that using a bot.

That's why there is a 60sec filter on it I guess


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, interesting, but why is it that a search can only have 3 characters min. per word.
So you can't actually just do a search for "DS Games" Because "DS" has only 2 characters.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 28, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah right, it has a 3 character limmit too.

Well, imagine searching for the word "of".
Can you even imagine how many posts there are with "of" in it?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess so, would be crazy searching for something like that. Thanks.


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2010)

That annoys me too... imagine if you want to know something about Ys 3.... good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, you could always search on google and specify that you want to search within a certain site...


----------



## antwill (Aug 28, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> hmm, interesting, but why is it that a search can only have 3 characters min. per word.
> So you can't actually just do a search for "DS Games" Because "DS" has only 2 characters.


How many 2 letter words can you think of? Barely any, so any likely terms you search for would be parts of other words...


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 28, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> That annoys me too... imagine if you want to know something about Ys 3.... good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, using "inurl:gbatemp.net" right? Or is there a better way?


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 28, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd use "site:gbatemp.net"
But you can also use my custom google search thingy


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 28, 2010)

Ugh I hate the stupid 60 seconds things it drives me crazy


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 28, 2010)

hmm, just had an idea: I combined my GBAtemp plugin for Google chrome (just something that links to certain gbatemp pages) with my custom search engine for GBAtemp. See here the result:


Spoiler















Of course I'm not keeping it for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can get it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?4gw4szziuuquj43

Install method:
1) Extract the *GBAtemp_Search_Plugin* folder anywhere.
2) In Chrome, Go to Extensions ( chrome://extensions/ )
3) Click *Developer Mode* on the right to open it
4) Click *Load Unpacked Extension* and browse for the GBAtemp_Search_Plugin folder.


----------

